# How to Make Ramps for Small Animals



## Thicks1943 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a purebred Alaskan doe rabbit that is very pregnant. She is having a very hard time getting to the upper shelf of her cage, which she can normally hop to easily. So, I'm thinking about making her a ramp. How could I make one that is easy for her to climb up? I was thinking of using balsa wood. I think the ramp would need to be at least two feet long. Could I put fabric over the wood to make it easier for her to climb up? I was also considering using PVC piping, but I'm not sure she would be able to climb that.


----------

